# Stone Envy



## tk59 (May 19, 2011)

I have quite a few stones at this point and I thought I was basically done buying them. But I recently tried out a friend's Aoto. It's big, essentially black and feels incredibly smooth and leaves a nice edge. The problem is it's a fairly expensive stone and I already have several stones in that grit range. Still, I can't seem to stop thinking about running my edges over that thing... :help3:


----------



## rockbox (May 19, 2011)

Don't go over to Jon's place then. Doesn't he personally own more that 40 or 50 stones.


----------



## mhlee (May 19, 2011)

Too late . . .


----------



## mainaman (May 19, 2011)

Aoto are nice stones, but quality ones are hard to find and are expensive.
Getting into naturals is also a big adventure for the wallet.


----------



## Cadillac J (May 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't relate. I just never had a similar obsession with stones, yet I absolutely love to sharpen.

Part of me has been curious to try some new ones, but I don't want to spend any money on them--especially ones that cost the same as a quality knife. 

Can we still be friends?


----------



## MadMel (May 19, 2011)

Cadillac J said:


> Unfortunately I can't relate. I just never had a similar obsession with stones, yet I absolutely love to sharpen.
> 
> Part of me has been curious to try some new ones, but I don't want to spend any money on them--especially ones that cost the same as a quality knife.
> 
> Can we still be friends?


 
Welcome to the minimalist club


----------



## mainaman (May 19, 2011)

I took a pic of all my naturals for another forum, although I have good number I still think of the next one :help3:


----------



## tk59 (May 19, 2011)

rockbox said:


> Don't go over to Jon's place then. Doesn't he personally own more that 40 or 50 stones.


 
He does have a pile and it's growing but I can honestly say I don't dream about any of them except for two and neither is a "finishing" stone. I only have one friend (that I know of) that at least occasionally dreams about stones and isn't a geologist.

Nice collection, btw, Stefan. I hope my disease doesn't progress that far...


----------



## unkajonet (May 19, 2011)

tk59 said:


> He does have a pile and it's growing but I can honestly say I don't dream about any of them except for two and neither is a "finishing" stone. I only have one friend (that I know of) that at least occasionally dreams about stones and isn't a geologist.



:scared2: I wonder who that might be...


----------



## MadMel (May 19, 2011)

mainaman said:


> I took a pic of all my naturals for another forum, although I have good number I still think of the next one :help3:


 
That's the amount of knives I hope I'd be having lol.. You lock them up at night or what?


----------



## mainaman (May 19, 2011)

MadMel said:


> That's the amount of knives I hope I'd be having lol.. You lock them up at night or what?


 
hehe in the safe :viking:


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2011)

mainaman said:


> hehe in the safe :viking:


 
bad news tk... i've got 4-5 new stones that will be here in about 5-6 days


----------

